
Could you live until 1000 years old? Someone probably will - jonbaer
http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/researchers-believe-a-biological-revolution-enabling-humans-to-experience-everlasting-youthfulness-is-coming/story-fnpjxnqt-1227304902553
======
lavamantis
There's no question in my mind that we'll figure out the aging thing, and
probably sooner rather than later.

Then the ethical questions will arise - e.g. "will only the wealthy be able to
afford it?", "what happens to the world population if the birth rate doesn't
go to zero?", etc.

Update: the Mars Trilogy novels deal with this issue nicely, including what
could happen to your mind as you live longer. They're very good too. :)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy)

------
cevanwells
This is a pretty interesting idea. My wonder, however, is what this
'rejuvenation' has in store for our mental age. If we bring the physical body
back to 30, but the mind stays at 60 we might not want to live that long.

